# Monster energy decal kit for brute



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I am trying to find a lime green monster energy full decal kit for my brute i saw on one a black one just checking to see if anyone knows where to get one at.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I've seen a bunch of monster energy sticker kits on ebay. I don't think there made specifically for a brute though. You could put them on anything. Not sure if thats what your looking for or not.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

there is a guy I think on B.C. that has a black Brute he used a Monster kit made for a Kaw dirt bike


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

As posted above,.. E Bay


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Check with Twisted Customs ATV... they make custom decal kits... maybe they have what you are looking for, or can make it?

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4456

http://www.tcatvs.com/


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

There is a guy on ebay that does make a monster kit for a brute you can get it in mainly black with a little lime green or lime green with a little black sells for $170 but that is for front and rear fenders and both side panels thanks for the info guys.


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> I am trying to find a lime green monster energy full decal kit for my brute i saw on one a black one just checking to see if anyone knows where to get one at.


 
We offer a Monster Kit. We are a bit more expensive than the Ebay version but that is simply the difference of materials used to create the finished product. 
We sell the best material that will last for years. This was done from trial and error on our part going through many different types of vinyl the trails. 
Please be careful of the Ebay verson being that cheap in price as we have had many customers come to us after only one ride with it hanging off of their machines asking us to replace it with the good stuff.

With that being said, this is what we offer.










We'll let the kit go today for $25.00 off our normal price. Final driveout today is $370.00 + shipping..


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4563

Let me know if I can get a kit in the mail to you.

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> There is a guy on ebay that does make a monster kit for a brute you can get it in mainly black with a little lime green or lime green with a little black sells for $170 but that is for front and rear fenders and both side panels thanks for the info guys.


can you post a link? i have looked forever on ebay and cant find it, also did you get any? if so do you like them?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

bruiser quad said:


> there is a guy I think on B.C. that has a black Brute he used a Monster kit made for a Kaw dirt bike


That might be me you're talkin' about. I used a kit from a KFX450. Paid $70 for it...But WOW !!! That kit from twisted is SICK !! I might be upgrading...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's a pic of mine...


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

that looks good^ anyone know if they still sell the one on ebay? i looked and couldnt find anything


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I think you can still get them at motosport.com


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

No offense to anyone, but I just don't get it. Why would you pay to advertise someone else's product? I mean isn't monster an energy drink. Rockstar is another one. Apperntly they are now selling their brand in addition to their drinks. The only thing I can say about them is they give me a good case of the squirts. I sure as hell ain't paying for that. (the drinks that is)

Just curious.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

just make ur own


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

this one is better


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

RDs Neighbor said:


> No offense to anyone, but I just don't get it. Why would you pay to advertise someone else's product? I mean isn't monster an energy drink. Rockstar is another one. Apperntly they are now selling their brand in addition to their drinks. The only thing I can say about them is they give me a good case of the squirts. I sure as hell ain't paying for that. (the drinks that is)
> 
> Just curious.


 i agree. and $370 is insane for just stickers imo.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I love monster but if I'm paying that much for stickers id get something else from them id put monster on everything if I got a sponsor haha but that won't ever happen haha


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

The reason I did mine is because for one...everyone's brute looks the same.Yes,I like my beer.And once I got on the wrong bike and rode off...LOL!!!I changed mine to be different.Why Monster you say ? Well..my reason is if you follow any racing at all...Monster is a BIG supporter of our sport.Also they started out as a BIG sponser of the Team Green Kawasaki motocross team.It's not just the drink...it is history of Kawi support......


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

bruterider27 said:


> I love monster but if I'm paying that much for stickers id get something else from them id put monster on everything if I got a sponsor haha but that won't ever happen haha


They WILL support you and sponser you...IF you compete in organized competitions and have a winning record.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah well its hard to compete with some of thos bikes out there


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

You can contact Monster Corp. and they will mail you a couple of decal kits for free...I got a two sheets of decals and used a couple in certain spots


----------

